# Next Generation Seed Company, bad experience



## Eager2Grow (Jan 1, 2015)

So I just wanted to give the community a heads up about the negative experience I have had with Next Generation Seed Company.

I purchased a 5 pack of their dynamite strain and only one of them actually germinated. It was a multi strain grow from seed and I got 90-100% germination on the other beans that I ran (and have managed to do so on previous grows).

I can understand that the tude likely purchases huge bulk order of seeds and in many cases what you get is seeds that have been sitting there for months, which would probably reduce their germination prospects, but I emailed Next Gen and explained the situation to them, I provided a screen shot of my attitude order and told them I could provide photographs of the seed packaging to prove I had purchased the seed.

Next Gen promptly informed me that they would send out a new order for me, after a few weeks with no package and no word from them I sent them an email, to which they never bothered to reply. Fast forward a month and I sent them a pretty scathing email, they claimed to have sent out a couple of packages to me and offered to send me another. When I requested the tracking number for the most recent (or any previous) order and to be informed which mail carrier was delivering the package they ceased all communication with me. To this date I have not received my package, a love letter from customs, or any correspondence from Next Gen, which makes me very dubious that the package(s) were sent at all.

I realise that the initial germination problems were likely more the fault of The Attitude storage process than by error on Next Gens part, if Next Gen had taken that position and refused to refund me I would be fine with that. I just don't understand why a company would claim to make something right if they had no intention of doing so.

Furthermore, of the one dynamite that sprouted it was thankfully a female, sadly the buds never filled out properly and were very airy with little bag appeal. They also threw out a few nanners which thankfully don't seem to have knocked any of my other girls up. The strain also took like 9.5 weeks or more to finish (dynamite is meant to flower in 7-9 weeks) and was the last plant I cut despite it being by far the most indica dominant. Also, despite being indica dominant both the sativas in my last run are better for pain relief (and faster finishing). I don't get anxiety from dynamite but a couple people I have fixed up with the stuff seem to think it makes them anxious, quite odd for a strain that claims to be good for anxiety. The stuff does get you stoned but it is far from what I could call great weed.

I am so disappointed, all I had for Next Gen genetics were high hopes, as a matter of fact on my last order of four strains NG was the only breeder that I opted to purchase several strains from.

I realise that in todays seed market everything is a gamble, especially with all the F1 beans circulating, but dynamite are supposed to be F4 and should not have differed so far from the description. I suppose anyone can just get unlucky like that, but what I can't reconcile is why they would offer to replace the beans if they did not intend to.

In the interest of total balance, I did also purchase Island Sweet Skunk from this breeder and they germinated fine and seem to be quite a vigorous strain.

I am not here to hate on Next Gens products, there are enough good reviews out there I am sure that I just got unlucky, but their customer service and ethical code need to be kicked up a notch over there. I know I won't be spending any of my hard earned on their products ever again.

For the record I grew The Flav by TGA alongside the dynamite, out of both phenotypes of Flav I got they both beat dynamite hands down, in frost/bag appeal, flavour, smell, potency, enjoyability, medicinal effect and duration of the high. The only thing Dynamite won on was overall yield, which was by a very small margin against the higher yileding flav.

For anyone who likes a well balanced hybrid with good flavour, a decent yield and a short flower time I would highly recommend The Flav by TGA.


----------



## dayve0420 (Jan 16, 2015)

I got 45 beans from them through attitude last month, all but one failed to germinate. the strains were dynamite, grape god, and grapefruit guava (15 packs of regular). I got burned bad (near 100% germ rates on all other beans from other banks for many years). I was so surprised too because they were all tiger striped and big!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bad things happen I just had 4 seeds germ from 12 and 3 are males. I got 1 plant from 12 seeds. Sacred seed in Toronto gaur tees 60% germ rate or new pack with proof of un germ seeds. They are the only place I know that does that.


----------

